# What's the quickest way to learn how to fight (hand to hand)?



## trudawg (25 Apr 2012)

I'll just get two things out of the way first as they will probably come up...

1. I did the search! Found nothing. 
2. I am aware this is probably the wrong section for this question, but I couldn't find a better alternative.

3. NO NEED TO TELL ME TO AVOID FIGHTS, I already do my best to avoid fights, and I wouldn't be asking this if it was working! and I have no intention of not going out on account of dickheads in the street/ bars/ clubs. 


My question: Aside from actually picking fights (for obvious legal reasons) what's the quickest way to learn how to fight in a bar/ street fight scenario?

I'm by no means physically intimidating (5'8" and 160lbs) which is why I always have some (usually bigger than me) hater mofo trying to start crap with me. 

It never ceases to amaze me how these tall tattooed body building dick heads never actually fight anybody their own size. It's always someone smaller and it's almost always me (probably cuz I'm so fly). Like if I wanted to feel tough, I would probably go after dudes larger than me. That makes sense.

I also ride the public transit alone at night, I won't even get started on the creeps I have encountered there. 

Most times I can diffuse the situation/ walk away but there are others, like the other night, where I am not so lucky.

I've been to a few martial arts clubs but it's always the same air kicks, cute arm locks and sport/ competition style fighting with long drawn out curriculums designed to extract years of membership fees than teach fighting and quite frankly the only tough guys in my book are guys that are in the army, war is life and death, so I thought I would put the question to real fighters.

What do they teach in the army? Thoughts? Suggestions? Style/ school recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeL (25 Apr 2012)

Just because you are in the army doesn't mean you know how to fight hand to hand/CQC, or are any kind of expert in it.  There are guys that are really good at it,  but not everyone is at that level.

Anyways,  theres lots of martial arts/self defense programs out there, do some research on them.

Another option for you is to stop getting into situations/places that get you into a possible fight


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Apr 2012)

trudawg said:
			
		

> My question: Aside from actually picking fights (for obvious legal reasons) what's the quickest way to learn how to fight in a bar/ street fight scenario?


The quickest way?  Tell your wife that no, the pants don't make her ass look fat, but her ass makes her pants look fat.


op:


----------



## matthew1786 (25 Apr 2012)

How to start:

1. Get fit.
2. Join a gym that offers CQC for beginners, or any basic hand to hand combat.

Once you get decent enough and find a style that suites you, there are plenty of places that offer advanced fighting classes. For example, one of my buddies who fights in UFC opened a gym to train people in advanced CQC. Its expensive but its the best way to really learn how to fight. Finding a gym like this though usually takes a lot of effort and having the right contacts. Becoming an elite fighter takes a lot of work and years of advanced training. If you can find a specialized gym where MMA/UFC fighters train and have cash to drop, you're set.



			
				trudawg said:
			
		

> It never ceases to amaze me how these tall tattooed body building dick heads never actually fight anybody their own size. It's always someone smaller and it's almost always me (probably cuz I'm so fly). Like if I wanted to feel tough, I would probably go after dudes larger than me. That makes sense.



 :rofl:


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Apr 2012)

1. Go to Detroit
2. Get drunk in an 'Irish' bar on St Patrick's Day 
3. When everyone raises their glasses and says 'Here's to the Irish!", shout out as loud as you can "I hate the F-ing Irish!"

Survival is the best teacher ;D


----------



## RedFive (25 Apr 2012)

Muscle memory, which takes months, if not years to develop.

As for the best piece of advice in this thread, avoiding situations where you are picked on, dropping the attitude associated with "cuz I'm so fly" might be a good place to start.

Best of luck  :


----------



## Remius (25 Apr 2012)

There are plenty of martial arts gyms that offer defensive tactics courses.  The one my son goes to for karate offers krav maga as well as the occasional seminars like how to defend against knife attacks etc.  The best thing my boy learned there was how to yell for help and make a lot of noise if accosted or if someone attempts to abduct him.

Instead of learning to "fight" maybe learn to defend yourself enough to be able to extract yourself from a situation.


----------



## ballz (25 Apr 2012)

There is no fast way to become skilled at martial arts, and the fastest way is surely just the fastest way off the right track. Whoever offers you the quick route is the scam artist, not the places that tell you "it's going to take a few years."

My instructor (5th degree Kenpo black belt, BJJ purple belt (Pedro Sauer), CASK National champ, WPKA World Champ x2... clearly knows about both martial arts and fighting) has always said "Self-defense is 95% about having common sense and avoiding bad situations, and 5% knowing how to kick *** and run fast for when you fail at the other 95%."

The "defensive tactics" are in the first 95%... once a fight finds you, the best defense is a good offense.


----------



## trudawg (25 Apr 2012)

Crantor said:
			
		

> There are plenty of martial arts gyms that offer defensive tactics courses.  The one my son goes to for karate offers krav maga as well as the occasional seminars like how to defend against knife attacks etc.  The best thing my boy learned there was how to yell for help and make a lot of noise if accosted or if someone attempts to abduct him.
> 
> Instead of learning to "fight" maybe learn to defend yourself enough to be able to extract yourself from a situation.




Yell for help and make a lot of noise if accosted?

No offense but your boy is cruising for a bruising, I'd like to hear him sing that tune after three stoned aboriginal teenagers attack him with rocks and box cutting knives on a train platform at night. (14 stitches in my head to prove it). 

I've been picked up and thrown, punched and kicked in the head by multiple attackers before the bouncers even noticed what was happening.


----------



## trudawg (25 Apr 2012)

RedFive said:
			
		

> Muscle memory, which takes months, if not years to develop.
> 
> As for the best piece of advice in this thread, avoiding situations where you are picked on, dropping the attitude associated with "cuz I'm so fly" might be a good place to start.
> 
> Best of luck  :



I was trying to find a diplomatic way of saying my girlfriend is a total stunner. I'm not bragging or anything (I consider myself lucky) its just the objective truth, she is surreal hot and turns heads everywhere she goes. The attention is ridiculous. Guys turn into total idiots around her. If they don't high five me, they try to clown me or outright intimidate me. It's retarded.


----------



## JPye (25 Apr 2012)

Look to see if there is a Non-Violent Crisis Prevention and Intervention course in your area. I am doing my recertification tomorrow for my current job, and while this does not teach you to fight, it teaches you to get out of holds and avoid all of the classic moves (Punch, kick, strangle, biting, hair pulling) and teaches various restraint methods that are generally used in workplaces where is there violence or the risk of violence. 

Maybe this would help in the short term if you feel threatened, but seriously, just try to avoid putting yourself in situations where you could potentially be harmed.

And enroll in something like MMA or whatever to boost your self esteem and stength. 

And, now that I see the new post I would say stop bringing your girlfriend to douchey parts of town or bars.


----------



## Container (25 Apr 2012)

Get a car and take some boxing classes.

Learn to throw a couple good punches so you can create enough distance to leave. Even "MMA" fighters, which in a lot of cases doesn work well in a donnybrook, fight in weight classes and one on one. 

Your punch should cause a second thought that this was a good idea in your attacker thats your cue to leave. Combatives and sports martial arts are totally different things. Want to learn that stuff get a job where you need to know it.

"Hand to hand" quickly becomes "hand to knife" or "Hand to Hands and more Hands"


----------



## RedFive (25 Apr 2012)

trudawg said:
			
		

> I was trying to find a diplomatic way of saying my girlfriend is a total stunner. I'm not bragging or anything (I consider myself lucky) its just the objective truth, she is surreal hot and turns heads everywhere she goes. The attention is ridiculous. Guys turn into total idiots around her. If they don't high five me, they try to clown me or outright intimidate me. It's retarded.



Perhaps a different colloquial saying would have better conveyed what you meant to say, on the internet words carry whatever tone the reader gives to them. And on that note, I apologize for my flippant response, but I still feel that completely avoiding a situation like that is possible with the right tone, attitude, and ability to engage in conversation. 

For example, if somebody comes up to you and makes comments about your girlfriend, instead of being defensive and getting into a verbal sparring match, agree with them, thank them for the compliments, and things of that nature. Half of those freaks are out looking for a fight, and if you refuse to rise to the occasion they'll find somebody else to pick on. Making fun of their attempts to make you look like a punk and/or steal your girl will, nine times out of ten, cause them to go away. That tenth time, just walk away with your arm around your girl and make it clear who she's going home with.

RedFive


----------



## QORvanweert (25 Apr 2012)

trudawg said:
			
		

> No offense but your boy is cruising for a bruising, I'd like to hear him sing that tune after three stoned aboriginal teenagers attack him with rocks and box cutting knives on a train platform at night. (14 stitches in my head to prove it).



I am most definitely not an authority on CQC but I have heard from people who are that numbers almost always win. Especially if those numbers are impervious to pain(drugs) and armed with deadly weapons(rocks and knives). Instead of trying to take them on, why don't you just practice running away? Seriously, if your cardio is good enough they don't stand any chance of catching you. Aside from that, carry a cell phone and make sure you always have a signal. You can't carry a weapon for self defense and even if you had a pocket knife or something on you, do you really want to run the risk of murdering someone just because they were giving you cut eye in a bar?

Look, if you practice walking away from your ego, you may find that fewer fights find you. I have lost a few and won even fewer. In retrospect, the only one's I 'won' were those that I was able to fight my way out of and then ran away. The ones I lost were all because my ego got in the way of my intelligence. It is perfectly normal when you are young to want to defend your honour or some such concept. But your honour isn't determined by how many guys you put in the hospital. It is determined by how you behave. Fighting and brawling aren't honourable, they are dangerous and incredibly stupid. Be careful out there, conflict only creates misery.

Edited to add:

Be polite and ask them to leave you alone. Being attacked at night by thugs and having some unwanted attention directed your way are two entirely different things.


----------



## mariomike (25 Apr 2012)

Like others have said, take a self-defence course.
Where I used to work sent us on this one, but there are many others:
http://humberetc.com/2012/04/18/paramedic-students-training-in-self-defense-as-abuse-prevention-for-first-responders/


----------



## Strike (25 Apr 2012)

Okay.  I'm going to say it because we're all thinking it.

Stop being such a douche when you're out at the bars, clubs and riding the bus and people won't want to beat the crap out of you.

If you can't do that, or don't think your attitude has anything to do with it, then take some type of self-defence course.  There is no quick fix to learning to fight.


----------



## Container (25 Apr 2012)

Id say if they think their attitude has nothing to do with it....they need to do some inward looking. 

Sure sometimes random stuff like this goes on....but to be the only guy it happens to over and over....

Just like the first posts tone. Theres alot more going on.


----------



## cp140tech (25 Apr 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Okay.  I'm going to say it because we're all thinking it.
> 
> Stop being such a douche when you're out at the bars, clubs and riding the bus and people won't want to beat the crap out of you.
> 
> If you can't do that, or don't think your attitude has anything to do with it, then take some type of self-defence course.  There is no quick fix to learning to fight.



What he said.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Apr 2012)

"He" is a she.


...and this is locked.
Bruce


----------

